# TECHNOSQUARE NEEDS AN SER FOR DYNO



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

HEY EVERYONE,

I JUST SPOKE WITH MY CONTACT OVER AT TECHNOSQUARE AND HE ASKED IF I KNEW ANYBODY IN THE LOS ANGELES AREA WITH AN SER THAT IS WILLING TO BRING IT IN FOR DYNO TESTING. IF THERE IS ANYONE OUT THERE PLEASE CONTACT HIM (HE MAY EVEN THROW IN A FREE ECU FLASH FOR YOUR TROUBLES). HIS NAME IS TADASHI.

[email protected]


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

sent him an email... I live in Phx but could probably drive over, especially if a free ECU flash was included


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, they may offer you a free ECU upgrade. They seem really cool about compensating for people's troubles. I know that when I was inquiring about the flash for the SER, they didn't have it so I sent them mine to crack the codes and they sent me mine for free.


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah we'll see... I still haven't heard back from them yet. I'd love to drive over to LA just for the hell of it anyway. Hope they respond. Let me know if you hear from them


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

still haven't. Do you have a contact over there that you could give a call?


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

I called Tadashi and he said he did not receive any e-mails yet. Can you try re-sending your request?


----------



## blue_specv (Jul 7, 2006)

is this thing still going on ? . kuz i could take my car down there . its probably like 15 minutes away from where i live


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

blue_specv said:


> is this thing still going on ? . kuz i could take my car down there . its probably like 15 minutes away from where i live



Try sending an e-mail because I'm not sure if they need an SER still. Let me know if you get an answer.


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

I talked to him but he said they are only open on the weekdays... Starting in about two weeks I could drive over there on a Wednesday but I would need to make it a day trip....


----------

